# Snails and Albino Bristlenose



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

I have an Albino Bristlenose and just added 5 Snails, I don't see this being an issue for either of them but wanted to make sure. Is there a conflict here that I should be aware of?


----------



## bluedog800 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have both "pond" snails and MTS snails with Albino BN's and their fry, there is no compatibility issues with the two.


----------

